# 2x GTX 470 oder GTX 480



## Remor (28. September 2010)

So liebe Community

Ich erstelle gerade einen neuen "fast" ultimativen High end PC
Wenn ich euch mal kurz die Daten nennen darf: 
Intel Core i7 970 BOX, 3.2 GHz, LGA 1366... <

Corsair CMX8GX3M4A1600C9, 4x2GB, DDR3-16...

Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9, 2x2GB, DDR3-16...

Asus P6X58D-E, Intel X58, LGA1366, SLI, ...

2x Point of View GTX-470 1.28GB DDR5, PCI-E...

Arctic Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste 3.5g

Super Flower SF1200P-14HE, 1200Watt, Cry...

Corsair H70, all-in-one Mini-Wakü CPU Co...

Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Towe...

LG CH08NS, BluRay ROM, DVD-Brenner, schw...

Western Digital Caviar Black, 7200rpm, 3...

Der Computer rüste ich mit der Zeit von 6x2 GB DDR3 auf 6x4 GB DDR3 um. Ich habe 2 Bildschirme, darum habe ich mir gedacht, warum nicht 2 Grafikkarten? meine alte GTX8800 Hat ihren Dienst gut getan, doch sie läuft momentan ständig auf 79°, Ausfälle sind an der Tagesordnung, ein neuer PC muss her ( Ich verüble es meiner Graka nicht, sie lauft ständig unter Volllast mit 2 24" Monitoren und gleichzeitigem Call of Duty spielen und Filme schauen / chatten)

Was meint ihr dazu? lohnt es sich für 2 (bald auch evtl 3) Bildschirme 2 mal eine GTX 470 reinzuknallen, oder doch lieber die Creme de la Creme, eine 480? kommt vom Preis her etwa gleich

Um die Leistung braucht ihr euch keine sorgen zu machen, Ich knall ein 1,2 kW Netzteil rein, das sollte für 2x 550 Watt unter maximaler Vollast reichen. 

Verbesserungsvorschläge bezüglich meines zusammengestellten PC's nehme ich gerne in Empfang

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## b1sh0p (28. September 2010)

Und dann heißts immer, die Mac-User hätten zu viel Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn du meinst, dass du das brauchst, dann bitte. Aber mal ne andere Frage: Wer zahlt eigentlich deine Stromrechnung?


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2010)

_Ne wirklich schreckliche Zusammenstellung..

Das ändern überlass ich aber mal Kyragan etc._


----------



## Remor (28. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Aber mal ne andere Frage: Wer zahlt eigentlich deine Stromrechnung?


Ich zahl meine Stromkosten selber,
die 1200 Watt werden niemals die ganze Zeit benötigt, die Energie verpufft ja nicht einfach, wenn sie nicht gebraucht wird.
Ausserdem bin ich unter der Woche maximal 4 Stunden am PC, sprich bei einem Strompreis von 9 Rappen die kwh dann komm ich Maximal, wenn mein pc das ganze Jahr 24/7 unter Volllast (1,2 kW) läuft auf ca 970 Franken
Das sind im Monat dann maximal 80 franken, und soviel zahlen andere für Ihre Handy-Abo Rechnung. Ich verzichte dafür lieber auf ein Iphone & Co, denn mit Skype, kann man sowieso alle die ein Iphone haben erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Das Geruckle nervt mich ungeheurlich, aber natürlich logisch, wenn man 2 Bildschirme hat.


----------



## Ennia (28. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ne wirklich schreckliche Zusammenstellung..
> 
> Das ändern überlass ich aber mal Kyragan etc._



ja, extrem schlechte Zusammensetzung.

In so einem Rechner verbaut man wenn dann eine extreme edition CPU und keinen 08/15 i7...
20GB RAM?? Für was zum Geier? Für das Geld verbau ich einen RAID5 SSD-Plattenverbund ein, was wesentlich mehr Sinn machen würde.
1200Watt?? Eine deiner Grafikkarten verbraucht gerade mal 130Wart...

Das ist alles sehr halbherzig und schlecht durchdacht.


----------



## Crucial² (28. September 2010)

Remor schrieb:


> Der Computer rüste ich mit der Zeit von 6x2 GB DDR3 auf 6x4 GB DDR3 um.



Würde mir gleich die 24 Gigabyte RAM einbauen! Ansonsten kannst du ja kein aktuelles Spiel ordentlich spielen. Was willstn mit 12 GB? 



*... fail.*


----------



## b1sh0p (28. September 2010)

Sehts mal positiv, wenn die Natur alle Penise gleich groß gemacht hätte, würde es der Wirtschaft wohl bedeutend schlechter gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. September 2010)

Das beste noch in SFR. Oo für das Geld kann ich mir fast 2 neue Pc zusammen bauen die beide zum Spielen Taugen. *GROSSE AUGEN*


----------



## b1sh0p (28. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das beste noch in SFR. Oo für das Geld kann ich mir fast 2 neue Pc zusammen bauen die beide zum Spielen Taugen. *GROSSE AUGEN*



SFR?


----------



## Kaldreth (28. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das beste noch in SFR. Oo für das Geld kann ich mir fast 2 neue Pc zusammen bauen die beide zum Spielen Taugen. *GROSSE AUGEN*



Was heißt denn fast? Das kann man ohne Probleme!!!

Was ein Quatsch 24 GB RAM! 4 GB reichen für Spiele immer noch vollkommen aus!

Die Zusammenstellung ist raus geschmissenes Geld! Da kann man besser da investieren https://www.unicef.d...en/spendenshop/


Edith: SFR = Schweizer Franken die Währung der Eidgenossen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> SFR?




S=Schweiz F=Franken = Schweizer Franken.


----------



## b1sh0p (28. September 2010)

Ah ok, danke. Hätt ich auch drauf kommen können. Aber irgendwie hab ich jetzt nach nem technischen Begriff überlegt...


----------



## Soramac (28. September 2010)

Für professionelle Video - und Fotobearbeitung kann man schonmal bis 24GB gebrauchen.


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Für professionelle Video - und Fotobearbeitung kann man schonmal bis 24GB gebrauchen.


du sagst es PROFESSIONELL net ich bin jetzt der king weil ich vids bearbeite.

Denn wenn i sowat professionell machen würde, wäre ein OnlineSpiel Fanforum die 1000000000000000000000000ste Adresse wo ich eine solche anfrage stelle.


----------



## OldboyX (28. September 2010)

Hier ein Versuch es etwas weniger emotional zu sagen, da in dieser Zusammenstellung einiges schief läuft.





Remor schrieb:


> So liebe Community
> 
> Ich erstelle gerade einen neuen "fast" ultimativen High end PC
> Wenn ich euch mal kurz die Daten nennen darf: Intel Core i7 970 BOX, 3.2 GHz, LGA 1366... <
> ...



*PS: Falls du den vielen RAM aus einem anderen Grund (Videoschnitt, Bildbearbeitung etc.) brauchst dann ist das natürlich etwas anderes. Aber nur fürs Gamen / Film schauen bringt dir so viel RAM nichts. Außerdem haben es schon andere angedeutet: Du könntest an vielen Ecken und Enden Geld sparen und das stattdessen in SSDs investieren (eventuell im Raid 0 oder RAid 5, wie schon jemand empfohlen hat) was dir insgesamt viel mehr an Performance beim gleichen Preis bringt als einiges von dem völlig überteuerten High-End Schrott den du verbauen möchtest. *


----------



## Kaldreth (28. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Für professionelle Video - und Fotobearbeitung kann man schonmal bis 24GB gebrauchen.



Ok dieser Rechner eventuell Sinn wenn man ihn beruflich für Bild- und vor allem Videobearbeitung nutzt. Aber dafür gibt es dann auch wieder spezielle andere Hardware (andere Grafikkarte etc.) und da wir uns in einem "Spieleforum" befinden und der TE nichts anderes erwähnt hat gehe ich immer davon aus, dass der Rechner privat als Spielerechner genutzt wird


Edith: Darcun hats mir vorweg genommen


----------



## Caps-lock (28. September 2010)

Wenn du ne Wasserkühlung willst wäre die MSI N480GTX Hydrogen vielleicht eine Alternative.
Die hat 250 Watt Leistungsaufnahme.

Wenn du unbedingt SLI haben willst, wäre es sinnvoller erstmal eine 480 zu nehmen und dann ne 2. zu kaufen als 2 470er


----------



## Remor (28. September 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Hier ein Versuch es etwas weniger emotional zu sagen, da in dieser Zusammenstellung einiges schief läuft.
> 
> *PS: Falls du den vielen RAM aus einem anderen Grund (Videoschnitt, Bildbearbeitung etc.) brauchst dann ist das natürlich etwas anderes. Aber nur fürs Gamen / Film schauen bringt dir so viel RAM nichts. Außerdem haben es schon andere angedeutet: Du könntest an vielen Ecken und Enden Geld sparen und das stattdessen in SSDs investieren (eventuell im Raid 0 oder RAid 5, wie schon jemand empfohlen hat) was dir insgesamt viel mehr an Performance beim gleichen Preis bringt als einiges von dem völlig überteuerten High-End Schrott den du verbauen möchtest. *



Vielen Dank für diese und andere Top Antworten. Ich merke schon, ihr habt meine Zusammenstellung mit dem Vorschlaghammer vernichtend zusammengeschlagen. Aber ich bin schlussendlich nur froh, bevor ich das Geld ausgegeben habe. Ich gebe zu, ich habe im Thema Computer zusammenbasteln sehr wenig Erfahrung, und wollte mich mal an das Thema rantasten. Wie ich sehe wäre das ziemlich nach hinten losgegangen.

(Mit dem alleinigen Zusammensetzen ist es lange nicht so schwer, wie das auswählen von Komponenten!)

Leider habe ich noch keine Bekanntschaft mit AMD gemacht, und darum habe ich mich einfach auf Sachen konzentriert, die ich kenne, seit meinem ersten Computer. Ich habe nun keinen einzigen blassen Schimmer mehr, was ich nun alles zusammenschrauben muss.
Ich möchte auch nicht, dass sich hier die Radeon und Nvidia Fans die Köpfe einschlagen, was besser ist, aber könntet ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben? Wie ich gehört habe, sollten 4 Gigabyte reichen, Ich würde aber trotzdem gerne mindestens 8 haben, weil die PC Industrie wird wachsen, es gibt schon jetzt Spiele, die 4 Gigabyte an Arbeitsspeicher empfohlen verlangen, und ich möchte, dass der PC mindestens 3 Jahre hält, bevor ich ihn ausbauen muss.
und die Grafikkarten, Ja, vielleicht kommt im November eine bessere Karte, und wenn dann November ist, heisst es dann, dass im Januar, eine noch bessere Grafikkarte kommt, usw. Dann komm ich ja nie zu meinem Computer, denn es war in der letzten Zeit eigentlich genau in dem Stil.
Aber ich bin jetzt total aus dem Konzept gebracht, und habe wie gesagt, keine Ahnung mehr, was ich nun für meinen PC alles brauche und machen muss, um das beste zu erreichen. Ich wäre froh wenn mir jemand als Beispiel auf www.digitec.ch einen super Computer zusammenstellen könnte, und auch beschreibt, wieso er dieses Stück jetzt nimmt, anstatt das meine.
Das sollte jetzt nicht wie "Na los macht mal" wirken, doch ich merke, dass das nichts wird wenn ich das mache. Seht es als eine Challenge, wer von euch hat schonmal auf einer Schweizer Seite einen PC zusammengebastelt :-)

Vielen Dank nochmals für die im grossen und ganzen netten Antworten


----------



## Palimbula (28. September 2010)

Ich denke einen ersten Anhaltspunkt, was bei einem PC jenseits der € 1500,00 bzw. CHF 2000,00 sinnvoll ist, kannst du hier in dem Sticky finden --> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/163183-pc-zusammenstellungen-augustseptember-2010/

In dem letzten PC sind schon sehr gute Komponenten genannt, somit hast du schon einmal eine grobe Richtung: welche Grafikkarte, welche CPU, wie viel RAM etc. Sinnvoll wäre es auf jeden Fall, wenn du eine Budget-Obergrenze kundtun könntest, inklusive etwaiger Schmankerl, die unbedingt sein müssen. Somit haben wir es alle einfacher, dir ein gutes System vorzuschlagen.


----------



## Remor (28. September 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Ich denke einen ersten Anhaltspunkt, was bei einem PC jenseits der € 1500,00 bzw. CHF 2000,00 sinnvoll ist, kannst du hier in dem Sticky finden --> http://www.buffed.de...september-2010/
> 
> In dem letzten PC sind schon sehr gute Komponenten genannt, somit hast du schon einmal eine grobe Richtung: welche Grafikkarte, welche CPU, wie viel RAM etc. Sinnvoll wäre es auf jeden Fall, wenn du eine Budget-Obergrenze kundtun könntest, inklusive etwaiger Schmankerl, die unbedingt sein müssen. Somit haben wir es alle einfacher, dir ein gutes System vorzuschlagen.



Die Budget Obergrenze beträgt 3000 Franken. Soviel habe ich auch extra gespart für den PC.
(und kommt mir bloss nicht mit Unicef & Co :-) )

Ich werde mir das ganze mal anschauen, danke und sorry dass ich das nicht gesehen habe.

Grüssle


----------



## Caps-lock (28. September 2010)

Dann würde ich die 3000 Franken nehmen und 1500 davon auf ein Konto packen und dann in 1.5 Jahren nen neuen PC kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind auch 3000 Franken für 3 Jahre.


----------



## Palimbula (28. September 2010)

Remor schrieb:


> Die Budget Obergrenze beträgt 3000 Franken. Soviel habe ich auch extra gespart für den PC.
> ...



Für die nicht SFR-Wechselkurs-Kenner: CHF 3.000,00 sind aktuell ungefähr € 2.200,00 - € 2.300,00. Je nachdem wo du in der Schweiz wohnst, könnte es für dich interessant sein den PC in Deutschland zu kaufen und in die Schweiz zu importieren. Anhand eines Ausfuhrbeleges könntest du dir, nach erfolgter Einfuhr in die Schweiz, anschliessend die deutsche Mehrwertsteuer erstatten lassen, die natürlich beim Kauf in Deutschland anfällt. Sofern du dies machen solltest, würde natürlich das deutsche Gewährleistungsrecht bzw. Sachmängelrecht gelten.


----------



## OldboyX (28. September 2010)

Eine Frage noch, bevor ich mir vlt. umsonst Mühe mache:

Du willst unbedingt einen Intel Prozessor und unbedingt eine Nvidia Grafikkarte und schließt AMD CPU und ATI GPU kategorisch aus, sehe ich das richtig? (soll kein Urteil sein, ist ja schließlich dein gutes Recht).


PS: Ich würde dennoch bei 4 GB RAM bleiben, RAM aufrüsten kannst du später immer noch, das geht sehr einfach und es gibt wirklich keine Spiele bisher die mehr als 2 GB RAM sinnvoll nutzen könnnten. Die empfohlenen 4 GB stehen da nur, damit eben wirklich 2 GB in jedem Fall für das Spiel bereit stehen.


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Für professionelle Video - und Fotobearbeitung kann man schonmal bis 24GB gebrauchen.



Eher für CAD ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. September 2010)

So, ihr dürft euch jetzt über meine Traumzusammenstellung auslassen, die wenn ich plötzlich zu Geld kommen würde, hier so bei mir stehen würde:


Prozessor: Intel Core i7-875K @4,0GHz
Kühlung: Wasserkühlung
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus III Extreme, P55 
Arbeitsspeicher: 3x G.Skill ECO DIMM 2GB PC3-12800U CL7 Triple Channel (6G
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 480 Hydro Copper FTW
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Black 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Solid State Drive: G.Skill Phoenix Pro 120GB
Blu-ray Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-B25FWB
Netzteil: Cougar GX G800 800W

sollte in etwa vom Preis hinkommen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. September 2010)

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-875K @4,0GHz
Kühlung: Wasserkühlung
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus III Extreme, P55 
Arbeitsspeicher: 3x G.Skill ECO DIMM 2GB PC3-12800U CL7 Triple Channel (6G
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 480 Hydro Copper FTW
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Black 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Solid State Drive: G.Skill Phoenix Pro 120GB
Blu-ray Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-B25FWB
Netzteil: Cougar GX G800 800W

sollte in etwa vom Preis hinkommen.


----------



## Kyragan (28. September 2010)

Jemandem der offenbar nicht die meiste Ahnung von Hardware hat ne WaKü aufschwatzen zu wollen halte ich dann doch für sehr gewagt. Auch wenn das Budget es zulässt, wenn man mit ner mittelprächtigen Einsteiger-WaKü leben kann.


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. September 2010)

Also dann post ich mal als ALternativ die Variante mit Luftkühlung:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-875K @3,6GHz
Kühlung: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus III Extreme, P55 
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Trident DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL6
 Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX 480 AMP! Edition
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Black 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Solid State Drive: Corsair Force 120GB
Blu-ray Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-B25FWB
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-S2, 1x Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK2 140mm
Netzteil: Cougar GX G800 800W 


*
*


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2010)

Dude, warum packst du immer noch ne HDD rein? Bei dem Budget muß SSD Standard sein.


----------



## Kyragan (28. September 2010)

SSDs taugen nicht als Datengrab. Soweit sind die Dinger dann doch nicht. Ist schon okay was das angeht. Ne anständige SSD als OS-Laufwerk auf dem alles wichtige und n paar Games liegen und eine große HDD die als Sammelstelle für Musik, Filme, andere Games und weiß der Henker was dient. Eine SSD die wie ne große HDD als Datengrab genutzt wird hat seine Write/Rewrite Zyklen schneller überschritten als du denken kannst. TRIM mag die Geschwindigkeit sicherstellen können, aber an der Haltbarkeit der Hardware-Zelle ändert das nix.


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2010)

Gut, hab ich mir gedacht. HDD rein und ne SAS xD... Nein, HDD und SSD passt ^^


----------



## OldboyX (28. September 2010)

Die Zusammenstellung von Blut&Donner (Luftkühlung) ist schon krass, wenn der TE unbedingt Intel+NVidia haben will ist das definitiv das richtige. Trotzdem würde ich noch ein anderes Mainboard wählen, das Asus ist der totale Overkill mit einer Wagenladung Features die der TE nie brauchen wird. Ich habe mir damals im Wahn ein Asus Rampage Formula (das ist sogar "kleiner" als ein Maximus Extreme) gekauft für meinen Q6600 und obwohl ich übertakte etc. ist das Board völlig überdimensioniert und ich hätte für 80 Euro weniger dasselbe bekommen können mit genauso guter Übertaktungsfähigkeit.

Wenn man nicht Berufsübertakter ist oder bei irgendwelchen Wettbewerben von 3dMark usw. mitmachen will braucht man echt keine Features wie "externer ClearCMOS" Schalter, Power + Reset Knopf auf dem Motherboard selbst, Mini-LCD Teil, das Bootmessages ausgibt usw. uws.

Ein gutes Gehäuse ist eventuell kühler und auch hübscher, ein gutes Netzteil ist effizienter, eine CPU schneller und eine gute Grafikkarte ist schneller und leiser (die meisten Komponenten bringen "reale" Vorteile und mehr Leistung kann man immer brauchen, weil das ja auch für die Zukunft lohnt). Ein solches Mainboard bringt jedoch in erster Linie Features und für diese zu bezahlen lohnt wirklich nur wenn man sie auch nutzt.

Das Mainboard ist super, keine Frage, aber da sollte man definitiv nochmal abwägen ob es nur der "haben will" - Effekt ist der einen zu so einem Teil greifen lässt und ob man nicht lieber doch das Geld spart, weil man die Features eigentlich nicht braucht.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. September 2010)

Also um es mal vorweg zu nehmen und ohne großartig auf alles einzugehen. Das meiste wurde eh schon gesagt.
Die Zusammenstellung ist nicht gerade die beste, wie schon andere bemängelten.
Um zwei Karten ob 470 oder 480 voll ausnutzen zu können, solltest du unbedingt an eine Wasserkühlung denken. Das sowohl für die Grafikkarten als auch für die CPU. Denn die CPU ist für 2x 480 zu langsam und müsste eigentlich > 4.0Ghz laufen. 
Eine gute 480er mit gescheiten Kühllösungen, wie z.B. die Zotac AMP! (3-Slots) oder die 480 Prolimatech MK13 Edition (4-Slots) dürften kaum für Dualbetrieb geeigenet sein.


Kyragan schrieb:


> Jemandem der offenbar nicht die meiste Ahnung von Hardware hat ne WaKü aufschwatzen zu wollen halte ich dann doch für sehr gewagt. Auch wenn das Budget es zulässt, wenn man mit ner mittelprächtigen Einsteiger-WaKü leben kann.


Ist in seinem Fall aber durchaus notwendig. Obwohl es bei der 470er durchaus noch gerade so hinkommen kann. Bei der 480er dann aber ganz sicher nicht mehr, da eine im Betrieb locker 90°C erreichen kann. Man muss ja auch mal an wärmere Tage denken. Dazu kommt noch der Lärm die die Standardkarten verursachen. Der ist wirklich nicht mehr schön. Hört man sogar wenn man Kopfhörer auf hat.


----------



## Kyragan (28. September 2010)

Der vernünftige Mensch denkt erst gar nicht an ne GTX480. Ich persönlich würde ja eh auf die HD6xxx Serie warten und evtl. sogar noch auf Sandy Bridge Anfang nächsten Jahres.

In der Summe stimme ich OldboyX absolut zu. Und zwar nicht nur im Bereich Mainboards. Man sollte sich überlegen, was man wirklich braucht. Nur weil man 2200€ rumliegen hat bedeutet das nicht, dass man sie auch gezwungenermaßen ausgeben muss. Schließlich lassen sich alle Hersteller im High-End-Bereich geringere Performance-Zuwächse kräftig entlohnen. Da muss man abwägen, was man braucht und was nicht.

Ich persönlich würde Sandy Bridge abwarten, in der Hoffnung dass Intel dann auch mal anständige Chipsätze hinkriegt. An den CPUs zweifle ich nicht, aber der Flaschenhals P55 und der Heizofen X58 werden wohl nie meine Freunde...


----------



## Dagonzo (28. September 2010)

Ach naja eine 480er ist schon eine nette Sache. Aber wenn es danach geht, kann man eigentlich immer auf das nächste angeblich bessere Generation warten. War vor einem Jahr bei der 4xx Serie von nVidia irgendwie genau so gewesen. 
Aber der Sinn von zwei dieser Karten ist nicht unbedingt erkennbar auch bei zwei Bildschirmen nicht unbedingt. Zumal wie gesagt das nicht so einfach zu realisieren ist und zum anderen gibt es eigentlich nur ein, zwei Spiele die davon profitieren würden. Bis Spiele kommen wo man Rechenpower von zwei der Karten wirklich benötigt, gibt es eh schon wieder was besseres. 
Das Problem wird früher oder später eher die CPU sein, egal ob 4, 6, oder 12 Kerne. Standardmäßig wird es auch Zukunft kaum was geben das über 3,5-4 Ghz-Grenze hinaus geht und somit dann limitiert, wenn das mit den Grafikkarten so weiter geht.


----------



## Remor (28. September 2010)

Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower - 
blackSeasonic X-750 (SS-750KM) Gold - 
750 WattAsus P6X58D-E, Intel X58, LGA1366, SLI, CFX, USB 3, SATA-3
Corsair CMX6GX3M3A2000C9, 3x2 GB, DDR3-2000, CL9@1.65V
Asus GTX-480 1.5GB DDR5, PCI-E 2.0 x16Intel Core i7 970 BOX, 3.2 GHz, LGA 1366, 
6C/12TCorsair P128 SSD MLC, 2.5 Zoll, 128GB, SATA-IILG BH10LS, 
BluRay/DVD Brenner, LS, SATA, 
RetailAlpenföhn CPU-Kühler Matterhorn - AMD/IntelArctic Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste 3.5g


So, mein neuer PC, keine 2 Grakas, weniger Stromkosten, dafür SSD ( Ich habe mich darüber informiert, scheint eine coole Sache zu sein, mit dem schnellen Windows start etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pls Vorschlaghammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, ich bin nicht definitig gegen AMD, ATi, ich habe bis jetzt einfach nur sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Intel & nVidia gemacht, 

Der Ganze PC übersteigt jetzt das Budget knapp, aber nur wegen dem SSD, das ist ja wahnsinnig teuer, aber so schlimm ist das ja nicht

Noch ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge? =)


----------



## Maxiking456 (28. September 2010)

Wenn es auch eine dumme Anmerkung ist: Normalerweise bringen 6GB im Gegensatz zu 4GB beim zocken keinen Unterschied?
Wär dann eine unnötige Ausgabe

Wenn das nicht stimmt, sry^^


----------



## OldboyX (28. September 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Wenn es auch eine dumme Anmerkung ist: Normalerweise bringen 6GB im Gegensatz zu 4GB beim zocken keinen Unterschied?
> Wär dann eine unnötige Ausgabe
> 
> Wenn das nicht stimmt, sry^^



Das liegt am 1366er Sockel und Triple Channel Memory, da ist es schon sinnvoll 3 Speichermodule zu verbauen was dann eben in der "komischen" 6 GB zahl resultiert. Das ist in dem Fall aber schon richtig so.


----------



## Kyragan (28. September 2010)

6 GB stimmen schon, is ja Tripple Channel. Board würde ich dir ein Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R nahelegen. Das sollte dick ausreichen. Bis auf die Rampage-Modelle kannst du ASUS X58 Boards vergessen. Außerdem würde ich in jedem Fall Geld in anständige Kühler investieren. Meine Ohren würden bei Intel Boxed Kühler und ner GTX480 vor allem eins tun: Platzen. Das hält doch kein Mensch aus. Auf die CPU n Matterhorn und entweder nen Zalman VF3000F oder nen Prolimatech Mk13(+anständiger Lüfter) auf die GTX480. Dann ist erstmal halbwegs Ruhe. Oder du kaufst statt ner normalen GTX480+Kühler direkt die Zotac GTX480 AMP, wenn du unbedingt so ein Monster haben willst. Die AMP ist wirklich leise.
Schone deine Ohren, du wirst sie später noch brauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (28. September 2010)

Naja ich mach mir trotzdem Mal die Mühe, da du ja AMD / ATI nicht kategorisch ausschließt solltest du dir das hier wenigstens ansehen:

CPU : AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition, 3.2GHz, AM3, 6C/6T

Motherboard: Asus M4A89TD-PRO/USB3, AMD 890FX, AM3, CFX

CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Matterhorn - AMD/Intel

Netzteil: Seasonic X-650 (SS-650KM) Gold - 650 Watt

SSD: OCZ SSD Vertex 2 Extended 120GB, SATA-II, 2,5 Zoll, MLC

Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower - black

HDD: Samsung HD103SJ, F3, 7200rpm, 32MB, 1TB, SATA-II

Optisches Laufwerk: LG BH10LS, BluRay/DVD Brenner, LS, SATA, Retail

*Grafikkarte: Gigabyte HD 5870 1GB, PCI-E x16 2.0, DP, HDMI*

Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C7, 2x2 GB, DDR3-1600, CL7@1.65V



Damit bist du laut Warenkorb Preis ( keine Ahnung ob da in der Schweiz noch Steuern dazukommen) bei ziemlich genau 2.000 CHF (edit: 2015 sinds mit der Wärmeleitpaste, die hatte ich vergessen), sparst also ein ganzes Drittel von deinem Gesparten ein und hast einen absoluten High-End PC mit SSD. Mit diesem Luftkühler kannst du die CPU (dank freiem Multiplikator) auf einfachste Weise nochmal locker auf 3,6 GHz oder höher übertakten und hast auch eine Sechskern CPU. Dir fehlen zwar die virtuellen Kerne die der Intel noch dazuschalten kann, aber diese bringen in Spielen meist nichts und müssen sogar oftmals deaktiviert werden um die Performance nicht negativ zu beinflussen.

Die Grafikkarte braucht fast 100 Watt weniger Strom als die GTX 480, ist kühler und viel leiser (die Gigabyte hat einen custom Kühler) und daher kannst du auch locker das kleiner Netzteil nehmen (das trotzdem noch reicht, falls du jemals auf die Idee kommst mit Crossfire eine 2. 5870er dazuzuschalten - womit du dann immer noch billiger wegkommen würdest als mit dem Intel und der GTX 480). Natürlich ist die Karte etwas langsamer als eine GTX 480 (~ 10 % in den meisten Situationen), hat kein PhysX (wofür aber ca. nur 1 Spiel pro Jahr rauskommt) und kann kein CUDA (keine Ahnung ob du das brauchst - falls du nicht weiß ob dus brauchst, dann brauchst du es nicht, sonst wüßtest du es nämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Dafür kannst du an die 5870er 3 Monitore gleichzeitig anschließen und sie braucht weniger Strom im Idle mit 1,2 und 3 Monitoren.

Auch hier sind noch einige Komponenten, wo man locker noch "billiger" wegkommen könnte ohne nenneswert Performance einzubüßen, aber diese Zusammenstellung ist ganze 1000 CHF billiger und in Sachen Preis/Leistung meilenweit vor der Intel/Nvidia Kombination.

*Noch dazu würde sich wirklich folgendes empfehlen (wie Kryagan schon sagte): Kauf alles bis auf die Grafikkarte (fett markiert) und nutze in der Zwischenzeit noch in dem neuen Rechner deine alte Grafikkarte (ist gar kein Problem). In 2 Monaten kannst du dir dann eine neue ATI aus der HD6k Serie kaufen, oder aber eine 5870er / GTX 480 zu einem viel günstigeren Preis. Oder du könntest sogar die neue CPU Generation von Intel abwarten, wobei das dann doch deutlich länger dauern könnte ( mind. Februar denke ich).
*

Natürlich verstehe ich, dass Intel und Nvidia bisher bei dir gut funktioniert haben, aber AMD und ATI sind genauso gut, einem Wechsel steht rein deswegen nichts entgegen. Es ist natürlich so, dass der von mir vorgeschlagene Rechner marginal langsamer ist (obwohl du es wohl nie sonderlich "merken wirst" sondern höchstens in irgendwelchen synthetischen Benchmarks sehen kannst), aber er kostet einfach um 1.000 CHF weniger. Auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert finde ich.


----------



## Ennia (29. September 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Natürlich verstehe ich, dass Intel und Nvidia bisher bei dir gut funktioniert haben, aber AMD und ATI sind genauso gut, einem Wechsel steht rein deswegen nichts entgegen. Es ist natürlich so, dass der von mir vorgeschlagene Rechner marginal langsamer ist (obwohl du es wohl nie sonderlich "merken wirst" sondern höchstens in irgendwelchen synthetischen Benchmarks sehen kannst), aber er kostet einfach um 1.000 CHF weniger. Auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert finde ich.



Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass AMD nicht genauso gut ist, wie Intel. Ich habe es vor nun fast 4 Jahren getestet. Ich habe mir einen EUR 2.500,- PC zusammengebastelt und ich muss sagen, dass ich heute durchaus noch locker mit der neuen hardware mithalten kann (lediglich die 8800er Grafikkarte müss demnächst ausgetauscht werden, weil sie Schrott ist, wie du schon richtig gesagt hattest.). Von daher hat sich die Investition gelohnt. Mag sein, dass eine Extreme Edition teuer ist, aber wenn man sich aktuelle Benchmarks ansieht, dann kann der QX9650 mit den i5s und den i7s noch immer mithalten. Jetzt zeig mir bitte einen 4 Jahre alten AMD Prozessor, von dem man selbiges behaupten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AMD hinkt Intel seit Anbeginn hinter her, das ist eine Tatsache.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2010)

Dafür ist Amd billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob man sich einen Intel Extreme oder in der gleichen Zeit zweimal AMD kauft ist doch egal.
Da dein CPU jetzt noch reicht, war er wohl vor 4 Jahren "overpowered". Hättest dir für die Hälfte einen ausreichenden AMD gekauft und nach zwei Jahren wieder einen AMD, der reicht, wärst du genausogut hingekommen. Wirst schon verstehen, was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stand jetzt auch vor der Entscheidung Intel oder AMD, und es war wieder der AMD. Weil günstiger und reicht. Bin gespannt, wann ich 4 x 3,4Ghz austauschen muss, da die CPU-Leistung anfängt zu limitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Der Prozessor kostet allen ernstes über 700Euro? Gerade dann würde ich sagen, dass der Kauf eines Extreme-CPUs völliger Humbug ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EditEdit: 2007 sogar knapp 1000Euro? Ich hab jetzt 140 Euro für den Prozessor gezahlt, und der hält bestimmt ein paar Jährchen durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. September 2010)

Ich kann Lari da nur voll und ganz zustimmen! So eine CPU in einem Spielerechner (nicht vergessen darüber reden wir hier!!!) hatte damals überhaupt keinen Sinn! Klar kann man sich nen Ferrari kaufen und ihn nur dafür benutzen um 500 m zum Einkaufen zu fahren aber man kann auch anders Geld zum Fenster raus werfen! 

Für das Geld damals hätte ich mir nen ganzen Rechner zusammen gebaut, der alle Spiele damals problemlos zum Laufen gebracht hätte! 

In meinen Augen macht es einfach keinen Sinn solche hohen Summen auszugeben, da die Technologie viel zu schnell veraltet! Für die 2500 € hätte ich mir über die 4 Jahre 3 Rechner gebaut (was nicht nötig gewesen wäre) und hätte dafür jetzt ne Grafikkarte die DX11 fähig ist und der Rechner würde deinen in jedem Bench schlagen! 

BTW ist der QX9650 nach meinen Kenntnissen Ende 2007 Anfang 2008 erschienen und ist somit noch nicht einmal 3 Jahre alt!


----------



## OldboyX (29. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass AMD nicht genauso gut ist, wie Intel. Ich habe es vor nun fast 4 Jahren getestet. Ich habe mir einen EUR 2.500,- PC zusammengebastelt und ich muss sagen, dass ich heute durchaus noch locker mit der neuen hardware mithalten kann (lediglich die 8800er Grafikkarte müss demnächst ausgetauscht werden, weil sie Schrott ist, wie du schon richtig gesagt hattest.). Von daher hat sich die Investition gelohnt. Mag sein, dass eine Extreme Edition teuer ist, aber wenn man sich aktuelle Benchmarks ansieht, dann kann der QX9650 mit den i5s und den i7s noch immer mithalten. Jetzt zeig mir bitte einen 4 Jahre alten AMD Prozessor, von dem man selbiges behaupten könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lari hat es eh schon gesagt, aber neben der "maximal möglichen Leistung" gibt es auch noch etwas, das man Preis/Leistung nennt und da ist eine Intel Extreme Edition so ziemlich das dümmste was man machen kann. Zudem hinkt AMD nicht "seit Anbeginn" hinterher, aber aktuell ist das natürlich so, wobei mit dem Phenom II der Unterschied nicht mehr so groß ist wie mit dem Phenom I. Und gerade für Spiele sind die AMD Prozessoren genauso gut geeignet und bieten ein weit besseres Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis.

Ein EUR 2.500 PC "lohnt" sich nie, da lügst du dir in die Tasche, denn du hättest mit moderater Hardware wohl anfangs nur 1.000 Euro ausgegeben und dann vlt. nach 2 Jahren CPU für 200 Euro und GPU für 300 Euro ersetzt und insgesamt 1.000 Euro gespart ohne Nachteile. Natürlich gibt es immer Leute, die das "beste" haben wollen und das ist jedermanns gutes Recht. Finanziell lohnt sich das aber nie, denn die Hersteller wissen genau, dass sie den Leuten die auf Biegen und Brechen "das beste" wollen für dieses Gefühl das beste gekaufte zu haben (und wohl auch ein kleines Gefühl der "Exklusivität") sehr viel Geld aus der Tasche ziehen können, das nichts mit der Qualität oder Performance des Produktes zu tun hat.


----------



## Ennia (29. September 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich kann Lari da nur voll und ganz zustimmen! So eine CPU in einem Spielerechner (nicht vergessen darüber reden wir hier!!!) hatte damals überhaupt keinen Sinn! Klar kann man sich nen Ferrari kaufen und ihn nur dafür benutzen um 500 m zum Einkaufen zu fahren aber man kann auch anders Geld zum Fenster raus werfen!
> 
> Für das Geld damals hätte ich mir nen ganzen Rechner zusammen gebaut, der alle Spiele damals problemlos zum Laufen gebracht hätte!
> 
> ...



Schau dir aktuelle CPU Benchmarks an und du wirst sehen, dass keine <200,- CPU der letzten 3 Jahre an den QX9650 rankommt, von AMD können nur die Phenom II X6 annähernd mithalten.
Ich habe auch nie geschrieben, dass mein PC alles schlägt, was so rum ist, ich sprach lediglich von meiner CPU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ach ja, das Jahr 2010 ist auch schon wieder fast um, guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab ja geschrieben: "*fast *4 Jahre alt".

Das ist wieder mal ein typisches Streitthema - es ist halt die Frage, ob man jedes Jahr einen billigen Rechner kaufen möchte, oder einmal etwas Anständiges und dafür aber 4 Jahre ruhe hat. Dass man die Grafikkarte mal ausstauscht, ist doch selbstverständlich, darüber muss man nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Schau dir aktuelle CPU Benchmarks an und du wirst sehen, dass keine <200,- CPU der letzten 3 Jahre an den QX9650 rankommt, von AMD können nur die Phenom II X6 annähernd mithalten.


Ich glaube du willst es nicht verstehen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sagen wir mal wir wollen in einem Spiel die 50FPS konstant halten auf höchstem Grafikniveau. Bei 99% aller Spiele wirst du vor 3 Jahren keinen QX9650 gebraucht haben, und auch heute wirst du nirgends einen QX9650 dafür brauchen. Der Benchmark kann dir noch so tolle Ergebnisse liefern, mit der Realität hat es meist nichts zu tun. Denn ob ich 50 oder 200 FPS in einem Spiel habe... also mal ehrlich, das ist sowas von uninteressant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Ich habe auch nie geschrieben, dass mein PC alles schlägt, was so rum ist, ich sprach lediglich von meiner CPU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


In Benchmarks mag das stimmen, aber um wieder daraufzurückzukommen: Was bringt es dir, wenn du (ich nehm jetzt mal als Beispiel Aion, da hab ich gerade aktuelle Zahlen ;D) 300 FPS in Aion hast mit einem CPU für 1000Euro, wenn ich mit meinem CPU für 140Euro auch 60 - 100 FPS habe? Die verpuffen doch im Nichts. Dein CPU hält länger, ja. Aber da hol ich mir lieber ein zukunftssicheres Board und komm in 4 - 5 Jahren mit zwei CPUs + 1 Board für ~500Euro aus als mit mit einem CPU für 1000Euro.


> Ach ja, das Jahr 2010 ist auch schon wieder fast um, guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Erscheinungsjahr war 2007, Monat der Spetember. Der CPU ist ziemlich genau 3 Jahre alt. Spricht man dann von fast 4 Jahren? ;D


> Das ist wieder mal ein typisches Streitthema - es ist halt die Frage, ob man jedes Jahr einen billigen Rechner kaufen möchte, oder einmal etwas Anständiges und dafür aber 4 Jahre ruhe hat. Dass man die Grafikkarte mal ausstauscht, ist doch selbstverständlich, darüber muss man nicht diskutieren.


Einen CPU austauschen ist ja auch soviel umständlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab für das Zusammenschrauben eines kompletten PCs aus Einzelteilen 1 1/2 Stunden gebraucht. CPU war inklusive Scythe Mugen Rev. B in 10 Minuten drauf.

Im Prinzip ist mir egal, was sich jemand in den Rechner baut, muss jeder für sich wissen. Aber gerade an dem Beispiel hier kann man schön anschaulich zeigen, dass man Geld regelrecht verschwenden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Da ich es gerade gesehen habe, nachdem du die CPU-Benchmarks angesprochen hast.
Mein 140&#8364; CPU liegt sogar einen Platz vor deinem QX9650, wenn man http://www.hardware-...rts.php?cores=4 glauben kann. Ja, ich weiß, dass dein CPU 3 Jahre alt ist, aber siehe meine Erklärung oben. Vor 3 Jahren hattest du Leistung, die du nicht gebraucht hast. Heute gibts die gleiche Leistung deutlich billiger. Und so weiter und so fort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nie geschrieben, dass mein PC alles schlägt, was so rum ist, ich sprach lediglich von meiner CPU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch hast du wohl! 



Ennia schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen EUR 2.500,- PC zusammengebastelt und ich muss sagen, dass ich heute durchaus noch locker mit der neuen hardware mithalten kann (lediglich die 8800er Grafikkarte müss demnächst ausgetauscht werden...



Und wie Lari sagte ist die Karte CPU im September (ich mein sogar im November 2007) rausgekommen! Das ist näher an 3 Jahren als an 4 Jahren!

Edith siehe Korrektur


----------



## Ennia (29. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich glaube du willst es nicht verstehen, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube eher, dass du gerade einen Gedankenhänger hast. Der TE möchte einen Rechner, der langlebeig ist. Außerdem rede ich von der CPU und nicht von irgendwelchen Grafikbenchmarks, FPS und Spielen. Dreht sich bei euch alles nur ums Spielen?!



Lari schrieb:


> In Benchmarks mag das stimmen, aber um wieder daraufzurückzukommen: Was bringt es dir, wenn du (ich nehm jetzt mal als Beispiel Aion, da hab ich gerade aktuelle Zahlen ;D) 300 FPS in Aion hast mit einem CPU für 1000Euro, wenn ich mit meinem CPU für 140Euro auch 60 - 100 FPS habe? Die verpuffen doch im Nichts. Dein CPU hält länger, ja. Aber da hol ich mir lieber ein zukunftssicheres Board und komm in 4 - 5 Jahren mit zwei CPUs + 1 Board für ~500Euro aus als mit mit einem CPU für 1000Euro.


Meine CPU hält sicherlich noch 2 Jahre, das ist der Clou an der ganzen Sache - Jetzt hinkt eure Theorie ein wenig, gell?



Lari schrieb:


> Erscheinungsjahr war 2007, Monat der Spetember. Der CPU ist ziemlich genau 3 Jahre alt. Spricht man dann von fast 4 Jahren? ;D


Ich habe diesen Prozessor früher bekommen, alsdass er für den Privatkunden erhältlich war - sprich im Q1/07. Gut dann sind es immer noch nicht ganz 4 Jahre, aber trotzdem.



Lari schrieb:


> Einen CPU austauschen ist ja auch soviel umständlicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, eigentlich schon, da du in der Regel den Arbeitsspeicher und auch das Motherboard auch gleich tauschen solltest. Und wenn du die ESD-Vorschriften einhalten willst, dann ist ein Tausch der CPU sehr wohl umständlicher als das Wechseln der Grafikkarte, das müsste dir dein Hausverstand eigentlich sagen.



Lari schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist mir egal, was sich jemand in den Rechner baut, muss jeder für sich wissen. Aber gerade an dem Beispiel hier kann man schön anschaulich zeigen, dass man Geld regelrecht verschwenden kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mir ist es auch egal, was wer in seinen Rechner einbaut, aber es ist einfach nicht wahr, dass man besser fährt, wenn man jedes Jahr etwas Billiges kauft, als einmal alle 6 JAhre etwas anständiges.

6 x 150 EUR sind auch 900 EUR. Das ist unterm Strich in etwas gleich viel. 
Ich setz jetzt noche einen drauf: Ich spare mir sogar Versandkosten, Ausfallstunden, Arbeitsaufwand usw. Außerdem Läuft mein QX9650 mit 4x 4,2 GHz, so nebenbei bemerkt.

Aber das artet jetzt in Erbsenzählerei aus. Verschwendung war das jedenfalls keine.


----------



## OldboyX (29. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass du gerade einen Gedankenhänger hast. Der TE möchte einen Rechner, der langlebeig ist. Außerdem rede ich von der CPU und nicht von irgendwelchen Grafikbenchmarks, FPS und Spielen. Dreht sich bei euch alles nur ums Spielen?!



Nein, der TE will eindeutig einen PC fürs spielen. 



> Meine CPU hält sicherlich noch 2 Jahre, das ist der Clou an der ganzen Sache - Jetzt hinkt eure Theorie ein wenig, gell?



Wenn du zu blöd für elementare Mathetmatik bist, dann hinkt wohl eher deine Theorie. Wenn deine CPU noch 2 jahre hält, dann hast du insgesamt für 5 Jahre CPU 1.000 Euro geblecht. Wenn ich mir alle 2 Jahre eine 150 Euro CPU kaufe, dann sind das in 5 Jahren 375 Euro. Sorry, aber wenn dir das nicht einleuchtet muss man ja fast beleidigend werden.



> Ich habe diesen Prozessor früher bekommen, alsdass er für den Privatkunden erhältlich war - sprich im Q1/07. Gut dann sind es immer noch nicht ganz 4 Jahre, aber trotzdem.



Das halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass du ein Dreiviertel Jahr früher an eine CPU kommst und glaube ich mal einfach so nicht (Beweise wirst du wohl kaum haben?). Falls es doch stimmen sollte, du in der Branche tätig bist und das Teil womöglich sogar als ES für lau behalten durftest, dann ist das eine völlig andere Situation die du nicht mit einem normalen Kunden vergleichen kannst und somit ist dein spezieller Fall eine seltene Ausnahme und für die Diskussion völlig uninteressant.




> Naja, eigentlich schon, da du in der Regel den Arbeitsspeicher und auch das Motherboard auch gleich tauschen solltest. Und wenn du die ESD-Vorschriften einhalten willst, dann ist ein Tausch der CPU sehr wohl umständlicher als das Wechseln der Grafikkarte, das müsste dir dein Hausverstand eigentlich sagen.



Der erste Teil ist Schwachsinn und der zweite Teil wurde nie bestritten. Klar ist es einfacher eine Grafikkarte zu wechseln, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass ein CPU-Wechsel ein tagelanger Aufwand ist und sich deshalb nicht lohnt. Echt lächerlich was du von dir gibst.




> Mir ist es auch egal, was wer in seinen Rechner einbaut, aber es ist einfach nicht wahr, dass man besser fährt, wenn man jedes Jahr etwas Billiges kauft, als einmal alle 6 JAhre etwas anständiges.



Doch ist es, da kannst du dir selbst in die Tasche lügen so lange du willst.



> 6 x 150 EUR sind auch 900 EUR. Das ist unterm Strich in etwas gleich viel.
> Ich setz jetzt noche einen drauf: Ich spare mir sogar Versandkosten, Ausfallstunden, Arbeitsaufwand usw. Außerdem Läuft mein QX9650 mit 4x 4,2 GHz, so nebenbei bemerkt.



Zum einen ist es völliger Schwachsinn, dass man eine 150 Euro CPU jedes Jahr wechseln müsste und zum anderen mein Q6600 für 131 Euro läuft auch mit 4 Ghz und jetzt? 



> Aber das artet jetzt in Erbsenzählerei aus. Verschwendung war das jedenfalls keine.



Das ist so kindisch, dass du hier jetzt eingeschnappt bist, weil man dir vor Augen führt, dass dein Kauf rein finanziell gesehen ungünstig war. Jeder soll das kaufen was ihn glücklich macht und wenn es dich glücklich macht eine Xtreme Edition zu haben für 5 Jahre, dann sei es drum. Bei einer Kaufentscheidung spielen eben neben Preis/Leistung auch andere Faktoren eine Rolle (manche kaufen aus Prinzip nur bestimmte Marken, manche kaufen aus Presitge-Gründen ein dickes Auto, manche wollen mit etwas angeben, manche wollen "das beste" ) und das streitet hier keiner ab.

Dennoch ist es von der Preis/Leistung her ganz klar eine schlechte Entscheidung, was jederzeit objektiv nachvollziehbar ist und du machst dich von Post zu Post nur lächerlicher mit deinen realitätsfernen Kalkulationen.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Meine CPU hält sicherlich noch 2 Jahre, das ist der Clou an der ganzen Sache - Jetzt hinkt eure Theorie ein wenig, gell?


Nein, denn da mein 140€ CPU gleichwertig mit deinem 3 Jahre alten CPU ist, wird der genauso lange halten wie deiner.



> Ich habe diesen Prozessor früher bekommen, alsdass er für den Privatkunden erhältlich war - sprich im Q1/07. Gut dann sind es immer noch nicht ganz 4 Jahre, aber trotzdem.


Du hast den CPU gut ein halbes Jahr früher bekommen als die gängigen Hardware-Portale? Respekt.



> Naja, eigentlich schon, da du in der Regel den Arbeitsspeicher und auch das Motherboard auch gleich tauschen solltest. Und wenn du die ESD-Vorschriften einhalten willst, dann ist ein Tausch der CPU sehr wohl umständlicher als das Wechseln der Grafikkarte, das müsste dir dein Hausverstand eigentlich sagen.


Wie geschrieben gehe ich von einem zukunftssicheren Board aus. Auch vor 3 Jahren gab es schon Mainboards mit AM3 Sockel, auf dem mein neuer Prozessor jetzt läuft. Das Board hätte ich also nicht tauschen müssen. Mein jetziges Board hat USB 3.0 und kann AMD Hexa-Cores. Wenn AMD nicht wieder den Sockel wechselt in den nächsten Jahren, was ich für unwahrscheinlich halte, dann kann ich die CPU in 2 - 3 Jahren, wenn Bedarf besteht, wechseln. Ohne Mainboard und ohne RAM.





> Mir ist es auch egal, was wer in seinen Rechner einbaut, aber es ist einfach nicht wahr, dass man besser fährt, wenn man jedes Jahr etwas Billiges kauft, als einmal alle 6 JAhre etwas anständiges.
> 
> 6 x 150 EUR sind auch 900 EUR. Das ist unterm Strich in etwas gleich viel.
> Ich setz jetzt noche einen drauf: Ich spare mir sogar Versandkosten, Ausfallstunden, Arbeitsaufwand usw. Außerdem Läuft mein QX9650 mit 4x 4,2 GHz, so nebenbei bemerkt.


Wer redet denn von jedem Jahr? Ich gehe von allen 2 - 3 Jahren aus. Auch die AMDs besitzen Übertaktungspotenzial.

Es liegt natürlich im Ermessen des PC-Käufers, was für ihn das richtige ist. Richtig viel Geld ausgeben und dafür 5 Jahre Ruhe oder eben mal beim Initial-Kauf knapp 1000€ sparen, dafür in 2 - 3 Jahren nochmal 150€ nachlegen und eine Stunde am PC rumschrauben.


----------



## Ennia (29. September 2010)

Das hier ist wieder einmal der beste Beweis dafür, dass die Community von Buffed einfach zu keiner Diskussion fähig ist.

Eines möchte ich noch dazu sagen: Was meint ihr, warum man in der Wirtschaft mehr Wert auf Langlebigkeit legt, als auf geringe Anschaffungskosten? Denkt mal darüber nach, ernsthaft, denn man kann das hier 1:1 auch zuhause anwenden.


----------



## Kyragan (29. September 2010)

@Ennia AMD hinkt seit Anbeginn der Zeit hinterher? Ach deshalb haben sämtliche K8 Derivate angefangen vom XP 1600+ bis hin zum FX57 sämtliche Intel-Rivalen zersägt.... 

Die Frage ist, wie du hinterherhinken definierst. Wenn du von Heimanwender relevanten Anwendungsgebieten abhängig. Aus Preis-Leistungssicht ist AMD Intel absolut überlegen. Aus reiner Leistungssicht sind Intels Top-Modelle ab i7-920 besser. In Sachen Energieeffizienz hat Intel leichte Vorteile. Ausreichen wird die Leistung sämtlicher Mainstream CPUs für einen Home-PC in jedem Fall.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Das hier ist wieder einmal der beste Beweis dafür, dass die Community von Buffed einfach zu keiner Diskussion fähig ist.
> 
> Eines möchte ich noch dazu sagen: Was meint ihr, warum man in der Wirtschaft mehr Wert auf Langlebigkeit legt, als auf geringe Anschaffungskosten? Denkt mal darüber nach, ernsthaft, denn man kann das hier 1:1 auch zuhause anwenden.



Wir sind zu keiner Diskussion fähig, weil...?
Wir haben lediglich einige deiner Argumente widerlegen können.
Langlebigkeit zu welchem Preis? Ich habe dir das Beispiel genau aufgezeigt. Wenn man den Zeitraum 5 Jahre nimmt, dann hat man mit deiner Variante zwar anfangs mehr Leistung (und gerade da muss man wissen, ob man es wirklich braucht) aber auch nach den 5 Jahren Mehrkosten von knapp 600€, wenn nicht mehr.
Mit meiner Variante zieht man im aktuellen Beispiel nach 3 Jahren mit dir gleichauf, wenn es um die Prozessorleistung geht. Welchen Nachteil hat man? Man muss einmal in diesen 5 Jahren sich nach einem neuen Prozessor umsehen und eine Stunde Zeit in den Umbau investieren.

Für mich war schon immer Variante 2 die richtige. Und es ist keinesfalls die schlechtere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Das hier ist wieder einmal der beste Beweis dafür, dass die Community von Buffed einfach zu keiner Diskussion fähig ist.
> 
> Eines möchte ich noch dazu sagen: Was meint ihr, warum man in der Wirtschaft mehr Wert auf Langlebigkeit legt, als auf geringe Anschaffungskosten? Denkt mal darüber nach, ernsthaft, denn man kann das hier 1:1 auch zuhause anwenden.



Ich finde sowohl Lari als auch Oldboy haben sehr sachlich und gut argumentiert und ich glaube kaum, dass du in irgendeinem anderen Forum eine bessere Diskussion bekommen hättest! 

Übrigens legt die Wirtschaft noch mehr Wert auf Flexibilität um besser auf die Veränderungen auf dem Markt reagieren zu können! Gerade auf dem Markt der Technologie, die sich ständig weiter entwickelt setzt man eher weniger auf Langlebigkeit!


----------



## Ennia (29. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Ennia AMD hinkt seit Anbeginn der Zeit hinterher? Ach deshalb haben sämtliche K8 Derivate angefangen vom XP 1600+ bis hin zum FX57 sämtliche Intel-Rivalen zersägt....
> 
> Die Frage ist, wie du hinterherhinken definierst. Wenn du von Heimanwender relevanten Anwendungsgebieten abhängig. Aus Preis-Leistungssicht ist AMD Intel absolut überlegen. Aus reiner Leistungssicht sind Intels Top-Modelle ab i7-920 besser. In Sachen Energieeffizienz hat Intel leichte Vorteile. Ausreichen wird die Leistung sämtlicher Mainstream CPUs für einen Home-PC in jedem Fall.



Gut, da geb ich dir Recht, dass damals AMD den Nerv der Zeit besser getroffen hatte. Intel hat auf RDRAM gesetzt, was einfach zu teuer war und DDR/SDRAM haben die Pentiums ausgebremst, jedoch war es vom technologischen Standpunkt her der absolute Wahnsinn. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ein Bekannter auf eienr LAN-Party mit einem PIV mit RDRAM un dem ganzen PiPaPo ankam... Leistungsmäßig kam da einfach nichts ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will auch nur sagen, dass Intel von der Technologie her, immer "one leap ahead" war bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2010)

Worauf ich hinauswill:
Schau dir die Preis/Leistung-Bewertungen für diesen CPU an. Sie reichen von 4 von 100 Punkten über mangelhaft bis zu ungenügend. Um nichts anderes geht es mir hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (29. September 2010)

Wäre Intel immer "one leap ahead" gewesen hätten sie ihre Entwicklung wohl nicht auf das Tick-Tock-Prinzip umgestellt, denn diese Umstellung hatte vor allem einen Sinn: Die technologische Marktführerschaft wieder zu übernehmen. Dass das mit der Core-Architektur und daraus folgend Merom und Penryn dann auch geklappt hat steht auf nem anderen Blatt Papier. Fakt ist aber, dass die K8-Architektur AMDs sämtlichen Intel-Gegenspielern überlegen war. Intel hat zum damaligen Zeitpunkt mit Netburst einfach entscheidende Fehler gemacht. Heute weiß man, was hohe Taktraten und demzufolge auch Spannungen für Auswirkungen haben. Das hat nix mit irgendwelchen RAM-Geschichten zu tun, sondern schlicht mit einer schlechteren Architektur.


----------



## Ennia (29. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Worauf ich hinauswill:
> Schau dir die Preis/Leistung-Bewertungen für diesen CPU an. Sie reichen von 4 von 100 Punkten über mangelhaft bis zu ungenügend. Um nichts anderes geht es mir hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Preis/Leistungs Faktor ist aber immer an die Gegenwart gebunden, das heißt er sagt in diesem Fall nichts aus, da ich schon die ganze Zeit von Langlebigkeit fasle.. Aber ich gebs jetzt dann auf, ihr habt mich nun so weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. September 2010)

Offtopic inc!


----------



## Dagonzo (29. September 2010)

Remor schrieb:


> Asus GTX-480 1.5GB DDR5,


Ich würde dir, wie ich schon vorher schrieb, eine Zotac AMP! empfehlen. Sehr leise und auch kühl.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a537021.html


----------



## Remor (29. September 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja ich mach mir trotzdem Mal die Mühe, da du ja AMD / ATI nicht kategorisch ausschließt solltest du dir das hier wenigstens ansehen:
> 
> CPU : AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition, 3.2GHz, AM3, 6C/6T
> 
> ...




Danke vielmals für die ausführliche Antwort, und die andern natürlich auch
Aber du hast mich auf was wichtiges aufmerksam gemacht, PhysX.
Mafia II war eigentlich sogar das auschlaggebende, mich zu einem neuem PC zu entscheiden.
Ich habe mir die Demo gesaugt, und was war los? gar nichts. Niedrigste Details, 2. Bildschirm aus --> maximal 5-10 FPS bei voller Detailstufe ( zum Austesten) ging gar nix mehr, gefühlte 0.2 FPS, und ich hab richtig gespürt wie mein Computer gelitten hat. nach 12 Minuten endlich geschafft über Task manager zu killen, wie er gelitten hat...

Also, mal abgesehen davon, bin ich ein Grafik freak, und ich kann Spiele einfach nicht anständig spielen, wenn sie auf niedrigster Detailstufe eingestellt sind. Da spiel ich lieber auf meiner PS2, die hat zum Teil ja sogar bessere Grafik. Herr der Ringe Online als simples Beispiel, Niedrigste Detailstufe, kann man keinem antun, das sieht so schrecklich aus. (Das Spiel geht aber bei mir ohne Schatten auf höchster Stufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, abgesehen davon möchte ich auch wieder mal von WoW "loskommen", doch leider gibt es momentan nichts spannenderes. Wenn ich den Gaunern von Square Enix noch meine 30 € von der Mastercard in den Arsch geschoben habe, dann kann ich endlich zocken, und wer weiss, Trailer und so sah bis jetzt ziemlich gut aus.

Aber ich schweife wieder total ab. Aber danke für die Hilfe, PhysX ist auf jedenfall Pflicht.
Ich möchte einfach nicht, dass diese Spiele ruckeln, und wenn CoD ruckelt ( was momentan der Fall ist) krieg ich die Krise, und bei niedrigen Details wird mir schlecht.

Hach hach, ich trau dem AMD und ATi zeug nicht ganz, ihr könnts versuchen, aber ich werde wahrscheinlich trotzdem Intel und nvidia kaufen, bis ich eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht habe. 

wegen der Kühlung... Das Gehäuse was ich ausgewählt habe, hat, und darauf habe ich geachtet, den neuen ATX Standard, sprich Netzteil unten, Motherboard oben ( aufgestellt), also geht die Hitze hoch, ausserdem einen riesigen Propeller, der genau auf die Grafikkarte(n) bläst, ach und von der Lautstärke her, mein PC ist im moment eigentlich ziemlich laut, doch sonderlich stören tuts mich nur, wenn ich schlafen will ( Von der Lautstärke her vergleichbar mit einem weniger lautem Cisco Switch (24 Port Düsenjet ^^))
Auch ein paar Bewertungen über das Gehäuse haben mir sehr gefallen, von wegen 17° Unterschied im vergleich

Grrr, macht mich sehr wütend dass das alles so kompliziert ist. Ich bin total gestresst.
Am liebsten würd ich meinen PC schon zusammenbauen.

Vielleicht habe ich diese natürliche Abneigung gegen ATi und AMD, weil alle in meiner Umgebung schlecht davon reden, phu *nix dafür kann*

Am liebsten würde ich mit jemanden über Skype labern, wer Skype hat, soll ruhig adden: Firemozzi

Das Forum gedöhns ist auch bisel umständlich alles.

Danke trotzdem für die Antworten, hab euch lieb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (29. September 2010)

Noch klüger wäre es aber gewesen, einen 9550er zu kaufen. Der hat damals nicht annährend soviel gekostet, wie ein 9650er Extreme, genau gesagt vielleicht ein Viertel oder so und ist genauso gut.
Denn er macht den Takt eines 9650er locker mit. Meiner läuft aktuell auf 3,4 Ghz, es ginge aber noch bei weitem mehr. Somit ist er schon über dem Standardtakt eines 9650er. Und besser zum Übertakten gehen die Extreme meiner Erfahrung nach auch nicht immer. Hab selbst einen gebraucht gekauft, für meinen Zweit-PC. Bis auf dem offenen Multi ist da jetzt nicht soviel mit übertakten.

Die jetzigen AMD's vom Schlage eines 955er oder höher, die kannst du aber auch locker 4 Jahre benutzen. Denn Spiele brauchen meist nicht soviel CPU-Power. Und ich denke nicht, dass sich das so bald ändern wird.
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Von daher kann man heute auch gut nen AMD kaufen.

Dennoch stimme ich zu. Im Moment hat Intel die Nase vorn. AMD hat sich zulange ausgeruht. Technisch gesehen war auch ein Penryn veraltet, gegen einen Phenom I. Kein echter Quad, FSB, Speicheranbindung über die NB und so weiter.
Trotzdem haben sie aus dieser Technik alles rausgekitzelt und mit dem Conroe etwas geschaffen, an dem AMD schwer zu schlucken hatte. Zuvor war Intel Rotz.

Preisbewusste Leute können heute eigentlich fast nur AMD kaufen. Mit einen 955er bekommt man ne CPU, die allen Herausforderungen, vor allem Spiele, locker gewachsen ist. Und die schmeißt dir AMD für ca. 120-130 Euro nach. Der reicht für normale Anwender noch viele Jahre. Dazu ein Board für 100 Schleifen, 4 GB Ram und ne ATI5870 oder GTX460. Was will man mehr?

Ich würde für Hardware nicht soviel Geld ausgeben. Außer vielleicht mal nen fetten Bildschirm, aber den hat man dann auch ewig.


----------



## OldboyX (29. September 2010)

Remor schrieb:


> Danke vielmals für die ausführliche Antwort, und die andern natürlich auch
> Aber du hast mich auf was wichtiges aufmerksam gemacht, PhysX.
> Mafia II war eigentlich sogar das auschlaggebende, mich zu einem neuem PC zu entscheiden.
> Ich habe mir die Demo gesaugt, und was war los? gar nichts. Niedrigste Details, 2. Bildschirm aus --> maximal 5-10 FPS bei voller Detailstufe ( zum Austesten) ging gar nix mehr, gefühlte 0.2 FPS, und ich hab richtig gespürt wie mein Computer gelitten hat. nach 12 Minuten endlich geschafft über Task manager zu killen, wie er gelitten hat...
> ...


*
PS: Ich denke das wars jetzt aber endgültig von meiner Seite, ich will dich nicht zu irgendwas überreden was du nicht willst oder dir einen bestimmten Rechner aufschwatzen. Ich finde es nur immer schade, dass viele Leute nicht ausreichend informiert sind und es eben so viele Leute gibt (wie wohl auch in deinem Freundeskreis) die einfach nur rumrennen und behaupten nur Intel und Nvidia würden was taugen (die meisten sagen das nämlich nur, weil sie AMD/ATI einfach nicht kennen und nie hatten). *


----------

